# 33-2050 SPL meter really a good one?



## jrhager84 (May 26, 2012)

I've read from numerous places that the Radio Shack 33-2050 Analog meter is actually comparable to the more expensive models (especially after calibration). What do you guys think?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I owned one years ago (pre auto calibration era) and it worked great. I prefer the functions on my digital SPL meter, but the "old" Radio Shack unit is solid IMHO.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW- my "auto calibration" reference is to room correction in current AVRs and SSPs, _not_ SPL meters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are still no good for reading full range, after about 6K they really drop off. The Galaxy CM140 is better but still not great.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> They are still no good for reading full range, after about 6K they really drop off. The Galaxy CM140 is better but still not great.


I think that Tony is correct about the high end response. I can't find the full specs, but if I remember correctly it would read down to ~30Hz. It was fairly accurate (+/- 2 dB @ 114 dB) for the money "way back when."  Here's a link to what I did find.


----------

